
A Reasonable Default Timezone for Every Country - exochrono
https://github.com/rahulgi/default-timezones
======
madcaptenor
Good idea. But I think it's a bit strange to have -8 (Pacific) for the US. -5
(Eastern) feels like the "default" time zone, and IIRC slightly under half the
population lives in it. -6 (Central) is probably a good compromise - I've
gotten used to it working for a company that has people in Eastern, Central,
and Pacific with a Central-time headquarters.

(It seems even stranger paired with -5 for Canada. Surely these should be the
same?)

